# Hornkraut Fragen



## hunny (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich habe gelesen das __ Hornkraut gut ist um Algen im Teich auf dem Pelz zu rücken. Könnte mir jemand sagen welche Sorte man da am besten nimmt? Wie tief kann man das im Teich einstzen? Gibt es einen Onlineshop wo ich das kaufen könnte? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Grüße Volker


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Hallo Volker,

hier bitteschön.


----------



## RonnyS311 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Hornkraut wächst eigentlich überall, egal welche tiefe. Und es wächst sehr gut und produziert sehr viel Sauerstoff. Wenn ich da mal mit Kescher drankomme, dann blubbert es wie im Whirlpool. 

Ich habe einen Stein unten drangebunden und dann abgelassen.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Es gibt zwei Hornkraut-Arten Fast immer bekommt man das rauere Gemeine Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum) die andere ist das Zarte Hornkraut,(Ceratophyllum submersum) Beide sind von Natur aus wurzellos, man sollte also nicht versuchen sie einzupflanzen. Sie suchen sich schon die geeignete Tiefe selbst. Beim ersten sind die Blätter 1-2 mal gegabelt, also bis 4 Enden, beim zweiten sind sie 3-4 mal gegabelt, sodass es bis zu 16 Enden sein können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RonnyS311 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn man das Hornkraut im Herbst rausnimmt und versucht zu überwintern?

Klar bleiben zwar die Winterknospen im Teich, aber ich hab noch welche vom letzten Jahr, die sind immer noch nicht größer 3cm oder so, das wächst einfach nicht! Neugekaufte 20cm Stängel wachsen da viel besser.

Würden die es denn in nem Eimer überstehen?


----------



## hunny (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten  Eine Frage habe ich da dann doch noch - ich dachte das Hornkraut währe winterhart  muss man es sonst jedes Jahr neu kaufen??


Grüße volker


----------



## gartenotti (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hornkraut Fragen*

hallo volker

ich habe ein extra boitop gebaut wo ich all meine wasserpflanzen selber ziehe. wenn der herbst da ist und ich die helfte hornkraut und wssserpest aus dem teich nehmen muss weil es zu viel geworden ist schmeiße ich es ins biotop rein und lass das dort überwintern. das treibt im kommenden jahr schon wieder aus das ist wie rasen im garten   

und im frühjar kann ich dann neue pflanzen ordentlich waschen und wieder neu einsetzen je nach bedarf. auch die schwertlilien ziehe ich mir selber und habe da durch immer frische neue pflanzen    


lg otti


----------



## hunny (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Hallo otti,
das heißt dann also das das Hornkraut doch winterhart ist oder? 

Grüße Volker


----------



## gartenotti (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hornkraut Fragen*

ja ist es es stirbt zwar bissel altes ab aber im frühjahr treibt das wieder wie die pest so zusagen  lach

ich habe vor 4 wochen fast eine halben schubkarre aus dem biotp geholt und entsorgt weil es jetzt schon 3 jahre auch im biotp wächst

lg


----------



## hunny (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Gut - dann werde ich mal versuchen etwas von dem Kraut zu bekommen! Leider haben wir vor ort keinen Laden....


----------



## RonnyS311 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

@gartenotti: ist bei dir im Frühjahr dann gleich mehr da als nur so 3cm Spitzen?

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im August das Hornkraut gekauft und wo wir den Teich im Frühjahr saubergemacht haben waren nur so 3cm Spitzen noch da. Diese sind bis jetzt kein Stück gewachsen.
Oder lag es auch daran das die ganze Pflanze im Herbst dann nicht mehr viel gewachsen ist und wenn sie größer ist dann auch mehr im Teich überwintert?

Ähnlich wie die __ Wasserpest hatte ich letztes Jahr im August eingepflanzt, im Frühjahr war nicht mehr viel los mit der Pflanze, habe die Stümpfe stehen lassen da sie auch einige Wurzeln hatte, aber sie treibt auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

unser Hornkraut ist auch noch arg mickrig


----------



## gartenotti (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hornkraut Fragen*

hei ronny

ja da durch das die kois sie über den winter fressen habe ich im frühjahr auch meist nur stümmelchen des hornkrauts und der wasserpest. deshalb habe ich mir ein biotop gemacht und ´verschneide das kraut und die pest weil es im hoch sommer überhand nimmt. dann werfe ich es ins biotop und da kann es weiter wachsen und ich habe immer im frühjahr frische pflanzen gleich zur stelle. die pflanze ich in reinen kies in pflanzkörpe sieht schöner aus und es ist ordentlich und schwimmt nicht so im teich rum.


lg


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Hallo,

wenn das __ Hornblatt Euren Teich nicht mag (abgesehen natürlich von flossigen Freßsäcken), dann versucht es mal mit __ Tausendblatt. Das ist in meinem Teich, der einer der letzten eisfreien hier im Forum war, dem Hornkraut um Längen voraus.


----------



## hunny (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Fressen __ Goldfisch das Hornkraut auch auf?


----------



## gartenotti (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hornkraut Fragen*

glaube ich nicht das sie es fressen werden aber wenn sie die kois beobachten werden sie es ihnen sicher bald nachmachen kann ich mir gut vorstellen

grüssle


----------



## hunny (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

na zum Glück habe ich keine Kois


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Moin,
ich habe jede Mege Hornkraut vor kurzen in den Teich gemacht. 
Habe extra die Triebe gebündelt und einen kleinen Stein drann gebunden, damit es nicht die Pumpe frißt. 
Nun muß ich feststellen, das das Kraut noch an den Stellen liegt aber fast völlig wohl abgefressen ist!
Dachte bisher immer Koi fressen kein Hornkraut, oder doch???


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Koi spielen auch gern !


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Na aber spielen und fressen ist schon ein Unterschied, oder?
Hab sie zwar nicht bein fressen gesehn aber das Hornkraut sieht von ehemals sehr grün, bis jetzt grau und sehr zerfleddert aus!!


----------



## Boxerfan (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Sie wollen doch nur spielen, schimpf doch nicht mit den Armen


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Sag mir doch bitte einer, fressen sie es nun oder nicht?


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Hornkraut Fragen*

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen keine Teichpflanze vorstellen, die von den Koi nicht gefressen würde.


----------

